# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Mijn neus zit verstopt

## Ziva

De laatste weken zit mijn neus s'avonds volledig verstopt.
Snuiten helpt niet,enkel neusspray..anders kan ik niet slapen!
Weet iemand hoe dit komt en wat ik hier aan kan doen?

Ziva

----------


## snipper

Hoi Ziva, dit heb ik gevonden op Gezondheidsnet (http://www.gezondheidsnet.nl/medisch...se-kwaaltjes):

_Neusverkoudheid is een van de meest voorkomende winterse kwaaltjes. Het wordt veroorzaakt door rhinovirussen, een grote groep verkoudheidvirussen. Het virus dringt de neus binnen als de weerstand laag is en nestelt zich in het slijmvlies. Dit raakt geïrriteerd en zwelt op. 

Na een aantal dagen komt het slijm los. De verkoudheid is dan op haar hoogtepunt. Als een neusverkoudheid niet wordt aangepakt kan het neusslijmvlies zo erg opzwellen dat de verbinding tussen neus- en bijholtes geblokkeerd raakt. De bacteriën in de bijholtes krijgen dan de kans zich te vermenigvuldigen. Al gauw krijg je het gevoel dat je hele hoofd verstopt zit. 

Dit is een van de symptomen van een bijholteontsteking. Ook druk op de ogen en op het neusbeen wijzen daarop. Of een stekende hoofdpijn bij het vooroverbuigen en een slijmafscheiding die naar de keelholte loopt terwijl je in bed ligt. Wanneer de ontsteking langere tijd aanhoudt is het verstandig naar de dokter te gaan. 

Wat kun je eraan doen? 
Dit kun je doen om complicaties bij een neusverkoudheid te voorkomen: 

Probeer zoveel mogelijk door je neus te ademen. 
Snuit je neus zo min mogelijk. 
Knijp tijdens het snuiten of niezen nooit beide neusgaten tegelijkertijd dicht.
Je neus ophalen is beter dan snuiten. Ook geeft het minder kans op de verspreiding van de verkoudheid naar de bijholtes.
Zet voor het slapengaan een doorgesneden ui naast je bed. 
Drink voldoende. Thee van vlier- of lindebloesem werkt verwarmend en ontstekingsremmend. 
Neem geen zoete melkproducten. Die houden het slijm in de keelholte vast. Zure zuivelproducten als karnemelk en biogarde zijn beter._


Sterkte!

----------


## Ziva

Dank je wel Snipper voor de tips!

Ik kan er zeker een paar van gebruiken!

Ziva

----------

